# escucho usted/ a usted -> lo/le escucho



## la_espantosa

Hello 
I just would like to know whether to say 
.escucho a usted (le escucho)
or
. escucho a usted (lo escucho)
Gracias


----------



## Pipirs

*Lo escucho* is correct, Many years ago, in the past you can use *le escucho, *but currently the more common is* lo escucho. *You can say *te escucho,* if the person is more younger than you or a close person (ej: a friend)


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Escucho *a *usted (Escuchándo*lo/la)*

Se oye "le" mucho pero no es lo correcto, aunque sea aceptado por la RAE.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Pipirs said:


> *Lo escucho* is correct. Many years ago in the past you can could use *le escucho, *but currently the more common one is* lo escucho. *You can say *te escucho,* if the person is more younger than you or a closer to you. person (ej: a friend)



Solo para ayudarle


----------



## la_espantosa

so if it is a woman I say "la escucho" right?


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender todas estas construcciones son posibles:

LO escucho (a usted: m)   = correcto
LA escucho (a usted: f)    = correcto 
LE escucho (a usted: m/f) = aceptable (leísmo de cortesía)

Cuando LO o LA se refiere a usted (m/f) el uso de LE está admitido por la Real Academia. Este leísmo se llama *leísmo de cortesía*.

En todo caso es incorrecto: Escucho usted / Escucho a usted

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> A mi entender todas estas construcciones son posibles:
> 
> LO escucho (a usted: m) = correcto
> LA escucho (a usted: f) = correcto
> LE escucho (a usted: m/f) = aceptable (leísmo de cortesía)
> 
> Cuando LO o LA se refiere a usted (m/f) el uso de LE está admitido por la Real Academia. Este leísmo se llama *leísmo de cortesía*.
> 
> En todo caso es incorrecto: Escucho usted / Escucho a usted


 
¿Qué dicen los nativos?


----------



## Pipirs

Gracias VivaReggaeton88 por tus correcciones.


----------



## coris

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué dicen los nativos?



Lo que ha dicho, es totalmente correcto.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué dicen los nativos?



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.


----------



## Pitt

ManPaisa said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.


 
 ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## pedrop01

Hola:

No soy lingüista ni mucho menos, pero discrepo un poquito.

Lo escucho -----> escucho algo
le escucho ----> escucho a alguien

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Pero, ---- " lo escucho a usted "  ( "a usted " para dar énfasis al pronombre " lo " )


----------



## mhp

la_espantosa said:


> Hello
> I just would like to know whether to say
> .escucho a usted  (le escucho)
> or
> . escucho a usted (lo escucho)
> Gracias


'Escucho a used' is not correct. It must include a personal pronoun.



pedrop01 said:


> Hola:
> 
> No soy lingüista ni mucho menos, pero discrepo un poquito.
> 
> Lo escucho -----> escucho algo (o a alguien)
> le escucho ----> escucho a alguien (leísmo de España)
> 
> Saludos


And how do you say "escucho a María"? 'Le escucho' or 'la escucho'?


----------



## pedrop01

Si es ella entonces "la escucho"

Cuando estudié esto, hace años, me decían:

Masculino
lo --> objeto directo
le --> objeto indirecto


----------



## Fred_titanium

El uso correcto sería *LO*, y no *LE*, ya que se usa el pronombre de objeto directo (escuchar a una persona), lo que sucede es que en España, a diferencia de Latinoamérica, se acepta el uso del pronombre de objeto indirecto en este caso, razón por la cual no se podria definir exclusivamente cuál de los dos es el único correcto.


----------



## Doña Rita

No sé la explicación pero LE ESCUCHO suena feo, aunque eso es en mi país. Creo que depende mucho del país. Ejemplo: En Argentina dicen "Lo escucho a Mario" pero es una redundancia y es incorrecto. En México usan mucho el Le escucho, que aunuqe como ya dijeron antes, si bien puede estar aceptado por la RAE no suena correcto. 
Correcto:
Lo/La escucho (sin el usted al final pues suena redundante), si es formal o a alguien a quien no conoce. Ej: Lo escucho señor, cuál es su queja?
Te escucho, si es a alguien con quien se tiene cierta confianza, como amigos y familia. Ej: Mami, te escucho, dime lo que piensas.


----------



## Doña Rita

Doña Rita said:


> ...En México usan mucho el Le escucho, que aunuqe como ya dijeron antes, si bien puede estar aceptado por la RAE no suena correcto.


 
Hablando de redundancias y en esa frase sobran como 3 palabras. Perdón, me dí cuenta tarde...


----------



## Ynez

pedrop01, estás liado  pero lo que sí es verdad es que en España lo normal cuando nos dirigimos a un hombre como "usted" es usar "le" ("¿De qué le conozco a usted?")


pedrop01, la frase "A Juan lo conozco desde que éramos niños" ya no te resulta tan rara, ¿no?


----------



## pedrop01

Hola:

Pues sí, creo que tenéis razón.


----------



## caniho

pedrop01 said:


> Cuando estudié esto, hace años, me decían:
> 
> Masculino
> lo --> objeto directo
> le --> objeto indirecto
> 
> Femenino
> 
> la --> ambos casos



Pues revisa tus apuntes porque usar la como O.I es laísmo y no creo que se enseñe en las escuelas.


----------



## Ynez

pedro es de Málaga, así que no creo que use "la" como objeto indirecto. Yo creo que él vio muy rara la frase "Lo escucho a usted", y yo estoy de acuerdo con él en que no es normal aquí.


----------



## roanheads

Ynez said:


> pedrop01, estás liado  pero lo que sí es verdad es que en España lo normal cuando nos dirigimos a un hombre como "usted" es usar "le" ("¿De qué le conozco a usted?")
> 
> 
> pedrop01, la frase "A Juan lo conozco desde que éramos niños" ya no te resulta tan rara, ¿no?


 
Hola Ynez,
Entiendo muy bien lo que dices, pero hablando de manera formal, ¿ no es que la RAE prefiere el uso de " lo " en tales casos como CD de la frase ?

Cito un ejemplo de DPD.--- No creo que a ustedes los escuchen. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

roanheads said:


> Hola Ynez,
> Entiendo muy bien lo que dices, pero hablando de manera formal, ¿ no es que la RAE prefiere el uso de " lo " en tales casos como CD de la frase ?
> 
> Cito un ejemplo de DPD.--- No creo que a ustedes los escuchen.
> 
> Saludos.



roanheads, todo o casi todo lo que aparece en el DPD en el apartado de LEÍSMO (menos con mujeres u objetos) es normal en España. La verdad es que no está muy bien explicado, porque empieza diciendo que "leísmo" es el uso impropio, tal y cual...Alguien podría pensar que es tan sencillo como usar "lo/la" con OD cuando no es así.



Este es el párrafo relacionado con esta pregunta:



> g) Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de le(s) en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de usted. Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo lo(s), la(s), ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación: «Ande, y discúlpelo [a él], que yo en seguida le acompaño [a usted]» (MDíez Expediente [Esp. 1992]); «Que Dios le acompañe y le proteja. Yo aquí le espero» (Chao Altos [Méx. 1991]); «¿Quiere que le acompañe? [Dirigido a una mujer]» (Rossetti Alevosías [Esp. 1991]). No obstante, también se documentan ejemplos en los que no se da este tipo de leísmo, especialmente en el Perú y los países del Cono Sur: «Lo acompaño, sargento» (Scorza Tumba [Perú 1988]). Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo Le saluda atentamente y similares.



En cualquier caso, todo lo que sean diferentes usos en los diferentes países os beneficia a los que aprendéis...así tenéis más opciones válidas. Al menos es lo que yo pienso respecto al inglés: lo mismo me da hablar más a la inglesa, a la americana o a la australiana


----------



## roanheads

De acuerdo, es la riqueza del idioma, extendida por tantos países y regiones. Cabe decir que, en el sur de Tenerife, en situaciones formales, siempre o casi siempre, me trataron de " lo ". 
Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

A propósito, el ejemplo del DPD, lo saqué de un párrafo relacionado con la preposición " a ".


----------



## la_espantosa

To be on the safe side, I would go for "lo/la escucha"

Thank you guys, I really appreciate your help


----------



## pedrop01

la_espantosa said:


> To be on the safe side, I would go for "lo/la escucha"
> 
> Thank you guys, I really appreciate your help



Bueno, en este caso, pero para otros casos no vale esta norma, por ejemplo:

Lo doy
Le doy

Lo pego
Le pego

Un saludo
y disculpa si he inducido a confusión, no era mi intención


----------



## mhp

pedrop01 said:


> Bueno, en este caso, pero para otros casos no vale esta norma, por ejemplo:
> 
> se lo doy (I give it to him/her/you/them)
> Le doy algo (I give something to him/her/you)
> 
> Lo pego
> Le pego
> 
> Un saludo
> y disculpa si he inducido a confusión, no era mi intención



Pegar is an absolute verb. The direct object (a punch, a slap, etc) is implied. Similar to 'le escribo' where the direct object (a letter, a note, etc) is implied.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

mhp said:


> Pegar is an absolute verb. The direct object (a punch, a slap, etc) is implied. Similar to 'le escribo' where the direct object (a letter, a note, etc) is implied.



Entiendo lo que decís, y tengo una pregunta... Cuando juego al fútbol, mis compañeros dicen "pégale". Entonces si quieren que yo pegue el balón, no sería "pégalo"?


----------



## Áristos

Buena pregunta.

Pegar tiene dos sentidos como verbo transitivo (y otros como verbo intransitivo pero que no comentaré): 
- Golpear (hit) -> *pegar a*
- Adherir a un sitio (stick) -> *pegar*

Para no confundirlos: uno lleva "a" y el otro no. 
Realmente esa "a" es complemento indirecto, lo que pasa es que el complemento directo a veces se omite en la frase:
Juan le pegó un guantazo a Carlos  - Guantazo es CD, y Carlos es CI.
Juan le pegó (a Juan) - Ese "le" es CI. El CD está omitido.

Por eso, cuando signifique golpear el pronombre será "le" siempre, y cuando signifique adherir llevará "lo" o "la", dependiendo del género.

Por eso, decimos:

Pegar a la pelota ("pegarle", aunque es sustantivo femenino)
Pegar al balón (pegarle)
Pegar a un perro (pegarle)
Pegar a la mesa (pegarle)

Pegar un cartel (pegarlo)
Pegar una foto (pegarla)


----------



## pedrop01

mhp said:


> Pegar is an absolute verb. The direct object (a punch, a slap, etc) is implied. Similar to 'le escribo' where the direct object (a letter, a note, etc) is implied.



Hola:

Te pongo uno ejemplos:

- ¿Vendes el coche?
- No, lo doy.

- Dale cera al coche.
- Bueno, le doy.


- Pega el papel.
- Vale, lo pego.


Saludos


----------



## mhp

pedrop01 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Te pongo uno ejemplos:
> 
> - ¿Vendes el coche?
> - No, lo doy.
> 
> - Dale cera al coche.
> - Bueno, le doy.
> 
> 
> - Pega el papel.
> - Vale, lo pego.
> 
> 
> Saludos



You win. I give up.


----------



## Áristos

pedrop01 said:


> - Pega el papel. *(papel, CD. Aquí "pegar" significa adherir, como dije antes)*
> - Vale, lo pego. *(LO, complemento directo. Pegar como adherir)*
> 
> 
> Saludos



Efectivamente, este ejemplo tuyo confirma lo que dije en mi post anterior: no es lo mismo "pegar" usado con el sentido de golpear, que "pegar" usado con el sentido de adherir.

Saludos.


----------



## Maricham

Yo pienso que "lo escucho" suena personal y de confianza, tal vez hasta invasibo en algún caso. Mientras que "le escucho" suena mas alejado, de respeto; lo utilizo solo en conversaciones extrictamente de trabajo con personas que no sean de confianza o mucho mas adultas que yo.


----------

